
Show HN: Git-hours – count the time spent on code via Git - ceigh
https://github.com/ceigh/git-hours
======
summitsummit
i thought about this but ultimately decided against it because of at least
these several reasons

• squashed commits

• arbitrary thresholds of session durations

